# Alarmstufe Rot 3: Keine LAN Kommunikation



## Ray1983 (2. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute,

wieder ein neues Problem.
Wie bereits in einen Thema von mir zwecks VPN besteht eine VPN Verbindung.
Client sowohl Server kommunizieren perfekt.

Allerdings wenn wir AR3 über LAN spielen wollen, sehen wir uns jeweils nur alleine in der Lobby.

Obwohl die Verbindung besteht, sehen wir uns net in der Lobby.
AR3 wurde auf den neuesten Stand gepatcht.

Netzwerkeinstellungen im Spiel wurde IP gesetzt.

Wo könnte das Problem noch liegen


----------



## TheNBP (3. Februar 2009)

Das liegt ziemlich sicher daran dass Euer VPN keine Broadcasts routet.
Welches setzt Du jetzt ein? Windows interenes VPN? OpenVPN? Hamachi?
Das Windows interne routet definitiv keine Broadcasts.

Das Spiel muss die Eingabe der IP des Gegenübers (in der Regel der, der das Spiel eröffnet) erlauben, ansonsten hast Du ohne geroutete Broadcasts schlechte Karten.


----------



## Ray1983 (3. Februar 2009)

Noch das Windows interne VPN.
OpenVPN hab ich installiert, dennoch ist mir die Konfiguration zu komplex.

Ich verstehe nicht so richtig, was das Programm jetzt nun von mir will.

Ich habe mir auch allerdings eine etwas ältere Windows Server Version erworben, allerdings fällt mir da die Konfiguration auch nicht gerade leicht.

Wenn ich VPN/RAS Konfigurieren möchte, dann soll ich immer den Server deaktivieren, um es zu konfigurieren. Da es aber der Lokal-Server ist, kann ich ihn nicht deaktivieren.

Alles nicht so einfach mit dem VPN.

Aber erstmal Danke, dass du selbst auch diese Frage beantwortet hast.
Du scheinst der Einzige zu sein, der mir da helfen kann.


----------

